# Inor makes pasta



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Inor, I'm was digging around, and cant find your recipe, but I know you have been making pasta.
When you get a chance, can you give us the skinny on it again.
Your pal, DEEBS


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> @Inor, I'm was digging around, and cant find your recipe, but I know you have been making pasta.
> When you get a chance, can you give us the skinny on it again.
> Your pal, DEEBS


It is REAL easy.

2 cups flour
3 eggs
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon salt.

Combine everything in a bowl and knead like hell for about 10 minutes. Wrap in plastic and let it sit for about 30 minutes. Then roll it out and cut into whatever shape you want. Hang it on a pasta rack for a few hours until dry and you are good to go.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Inor said:


> It is REAL easy.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 3 eggs
> ...


Do you worry about what kind of flour you're using, i.e., do you use semolina or just regular all purpose flour?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Do you worry about what kind of flour you're using, i.e., do you use semolina or just regular all purpose flour?


Naw. We usually just use all purpose flour. But we have used the flour we ground from hard red wheat. The flavor is different but the process is identical.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Inor said:


> Naw. We usually just use all purpose flour. But we have used the flour we ground from hard red wheat. The flavor is different but the process is identical.


Thanks, that's good to know. I've made pasta in the past, but I used semolina. Nice not to have to store something special for it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> It is REAL easy.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 3 eggs
> ...


Well that brought a good memory!
I used to watch grandma whip out a batch of noodles for Sunday dinner.
In a big crock bowl, she put an
egg
half-egg of water
shake of salt
flour, till it was right.
rolled it out thin,
rolled it up like jelly-roll
sliced with a thin knife
piled up the strips on the flour board to dry some.
No kneading, no resting. 
No time for that silliness, too much to do, she said. LOL
Go to Church
Come back, put the chicken on, 
Noodles would be ready to cook at the right time.

Thanks Inor, and for your recipe too!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Well that brought a good memory!
> I used to watch grandma whip out a batch of noodles for Sunday dinner.
> In a big crock bowl, she put an
> egg
> ...


I used to watch my grandmother make her own pasta as well. She would spend all day making the pasta and the sauce. She was always chasing me and my brother out of her kitchen! We had to wait all damn day! It was worth the wait. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I loved cooking as a small child with both my grandmother's. Mom's Mom was the Baker. Pies, Cakes, Cookies etc! She was very patient and worked with me and I loved to bake with her. She also taught me to Crochet!

Dad's Mom was the Pasta and Italian Food Master Chef! And she wasn't Italian, Grandpa's Dad was from Italy and I suppose she learned to cook Italian Food to please her husband and In-Laws. She was not very patient with me but let me dive in and learn and was very stern when I made mistakes. But she always gave me credit for the meal!

My siblings never wanted to learn from our grandmothers and they are all shitty cooks! :vs_laugh:

Funny thing is I don't Bake many sweets/desserts, I haven't Crochet'd since I was a kid and I don't make Pasta! Sauces, YES, but Pasta, no. :vs_unimpressed:
@Inor's recipe seems pretty easy though!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is REAL easy.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 3 eggs
> ...


I'm on. I will give it a whirl. Thanks Old chap.


----------

